# New WC dog???



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Didn't *someone* pass a WC this weekend??????


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

I think she is still driving home...lol.. ahem.. she is being a slowpoke for sure with the announcement!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Titan1 said:


> I think she is still driving home...lol.. ahem.. she is being a slowpoke for sure with the announcement!


I'm thinking maybe she's referring to someone else?? Because I don't know how Barb would have known about me, since she's never on Facebook!


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Congratulations, Loisiana and Flip!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

it was on Work Gold!!!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> it was on Work Gold!!!


Oh cool! I've always wanted to get on that list but have never been able to figure out how to join. Can anyone help me with that?

Someone sure was fast with that, since you knew before I even got home!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Jodie, try sending an email with your request to:

[email protected]

and state in the subject line that you want to join Work Gold. Not sure if that's right, but give it a try.


----------

